# RecipeDB - Amber Ale



## DrewCarey82 (10/2/08)

Amber Ale  Ale - American Amber Ale  Partial                      Brewer's Notes Mash Grains for 90 mins @ 66 degreesSparge with 9 litres of water @ 100 degreesAdd hops @ 50g @ 20 mins - Add 1 kg of LME@ 15 mins10g @ 10 mins10g @ 5 mins5g @ end of boilBring 15 litres to cool temperature via preffered Chillout method, then top up 23 litres in fermentor and add yeast with starter as per norm.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2.6 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    1.2 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.2 kg JWM Amber Malt     1 kg Generic DME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      100 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     11 g DCL Yeast S-04 - SafAle English Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.059 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 93 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.59%   Colour 13 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days


----------

